# HGV Elara/ Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas



## msee (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for HGV Elara/ Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas 5-7 nights, 2 or 3 bedrooms. March 3rd checkout on March 8th or 9th. Thanks!!

Contact Nelson at 303-557-1780 or email oecathy@gmail.com


----------



## msee (Feb 19, 2016)

Still looking....Bump


----------

